# Seve died @ 2:10am GMT Sat 7th May 2011



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

RIP Seve.

And thanks for the memories.


----------



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

The passing of a true legend and genius. 
He inspired so many of todays great players when they were younger.
A very sad day for Golf but thanks for the memories.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes he was a great golfer his passing is sad but at least he is not in pain anymore but that doesnt make it easier for the family. R.I.P


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Sad*

A great golfer was Seve and even more so a great person. He amazed us with his imagination around the golf course. He did things no other golfer was prepared to do. 

Seve will go down as one of the greats of the game of golf.


----------

